# Would You Buy a Buck From This Doe?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

If you would please look at this doe and her udder - please tell me what you think.  She is the first doe on the page.

http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypa ... eners.html

I may buy her buck kid sired by NC PromisedLand PAL Playboy *S. I was going to get him a while back but thought I could wait another year before buying a buck - can't do that so I am looking at him again, since he is still available.

Her neck could be longer and rump more level but I am more concerned about her udder. Please lemme know your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia....I definately would! She has a very nice overall udder!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes certainly! I would love to see an udder like that on one of my does :thumb:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! I know I am not very good at udder conformation... but to me her udder looks REALLY nice! I would say go for it! (but as I said... I don't know how much my opinion is worth :ROFL: )


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She could have a little more height in the rear but she has a very beautiful udder. Very pleasing to look at.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> She could have a little more height in the rear


That's what I thought too. . . The dam to the buck she was bred to is said to have an awesome high and wide rear attachment, so I can hope that this buck will pass on that.

How about the fore? It looks smooth to me but not perfectly smooth. I wish they had a pic that was kind of "upside down" facing up at the udder. I could ask. . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone else? 

How about his bloodlines? Does anyone know how well Twin Creeks has crossed with PromisedLand/Buttin' Heads? The sire to this buck has the PromisedLand/Buttin' Heads - dam has a lot of Twin Creeks breeding behind her.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is a beautiful doe with an exceptional udder! What a beauty! I would definately consider purchasing a buckling out of her. I really like TX Twincreeks, PromisedLand, and Buttin' Heads so I would think a kid with all those lines behind it would be NICE!! You'll have to keep us posted, sounds like a good choice for a potential herd sire! :thumb:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Kylee. I was kind of concerned w/ the way bloodlines can mesh together in the wrong ways. Like crossing Kingwood lines w/ Gem lines (I think I mixed that one up, it was Kingwood w/ another big bloodline) will produce kids w/ loose shoulders.

I'm probably just going to go and make a drive up there again to see the mom and dad again. It wasn't too, too long of a drive and it'll be worth it to get my hands on Sunshine and feel her conformation. I should really "buck up" and look at Playboy closer too (pee-uu! Just kidding!)


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Palimony was an outcross for PL- it has worked in some cases and not in others. 
One of those others just freshened, and is for sale on the PL sight.

If I were you- I would wait until Playboys sister that they kept, Peanut freshens on the 20th, and you can maybe get an evaulation of her udder either from Keith, or wait until he posts it on the site (it wiill probably be at least a week or two until he gets a photo on there since he waits until all edema has lef the udder to photograph them).
See if they keep her after she freshens and if they retain any of her kids, that would be a big deciding factor for me.
And then you would also have a better idea of what you are looking at for Playboys udders....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a really good idea, thanks!! 

I just looked at PL site. . . I had been keeping an eye on it for a while, watching Palimony's daughters. One of them, Paris, I was not too impressed with. They were or are selling her soon. The other doe I just looked at, Poison, I do not like her udder at all. . . :sigh: 

I will definitely wait until his sister freshens. Thanks for that idea!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

No problem! :thumb:

Paris has been for sale for quite some time now actually- since sometime last year.
The trend to me looks like all of their teats point out.
I also know Palimony went to OMF- and he is now also for sale there....hmmmmmm :?

ETA: There is one Palimony daughter I LOVE: http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/Macarena.htm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow you guys are hard on goats! I like to give them more then just a freshioning to determin if they are worth it or not. She was 10 months old when she freshioned and she freshioned only once :shrug: I think Paris is a beautiful doe. YEs her teats do stick out but as we all know....no udder is perfect.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I didnt say they were that bad- I was just making observations, thats all.
She was asking about the outcross, and I was simply stating that it can work, and it can not, and quite a few have not according to PL standards so they are for sale.
IMO teat placement isnt going to correct itself a whole lot with further freshenings. Capacity yes, but I didnt mention anything about their capacity :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Teat placement can change dramatically with more freshenings, i've seen it happen a few times now. 

OMF was thrilled when she got Palimony but it looks like she hardly used him. I've noticed she tends to use a buck for a season and then sell him. SO he may be a perfectly good buck, but she's used him on the does she needed and got what she wanted from him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You can be as hard on a goat as you want. I am not saying you cant be, those are your standards. PL has a high standard to keep and I dont blame them. I just think that to nit pick over goats that may or may not be totaly related to the doe you are interested in getting a buck from is a little over the top - but maybe I am wrong, who knows. THose are your standards and not mine so I guess its all to each person's likes and dislikes.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I appreciate Proctor Hill Farm's input.  If we are going to improve the Nigerian breed, then we have to "nit pick." I just want to add the best I can possibly afford (which isn't a whole lot now! :roll: ) to my herd to improve what I do have.

So, thanks to everyone for their help! I feel kind of "out-of-the-loop" on the west coast, not a whole lot of "top-quality" breeders around here that I can turn to for advice, so you guys are A LOT of help, thanks!! 

I was looking to see what type of udders Palimony was throwing so that I can possibly get an idea of what this boy might throw or have the possibility of throwing. So, that explains why I was looking at those does and "critiquing" them w/ my limited knowledge.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Its totally related- all I was saying is since Playboy himself is an "unproven" buck, he has no udders to show yet, that she should see how his littermate sister freshens- especially since she is due within days from now.....

She was worried about the outcross- and I was giving examples of where the cross worked, and where it didnt.
I dont understand how that is "unrelated" at all???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I didnt feel that the atmosphere of this thread keeps with the "frendly" part of our motto. Just try to remember that people are always browsing the internet and we are an open forum. Anyone can read what is written. Some things maybe better said in a PM then the open forum.

I am not telling you to change your oppions - just be careful how they are pertrayed. Not only can you make people outside the forum uncomfortable but you can make those on this forum who dont have "perfect" does feel inferior and not want to post pictures or get input because you will be criticle. Thats where I am coming from.


Remember the Motto

"keep it friendly, keep it fun" 

If you feel it wont fit this then contact people you trust and value oppions of. This way everything stays private, no ones feelings are hurt or misunderstood and you get the oppions you are seeking. :thumb:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Stacey- I appreciate what you are saying, and I agree
However, I dont think anything I said was out of line, I was just offering a critique that was asked for.
Trust me- I have MANY does that need plenty of improvement in the udder department, which is why I searched for a buck to improve on them, which I believe Capriola is doing as well. 
I wasnt meaning to offend anyone, on or off the forum. I wasnt bashing anyones goats, I was just saying that they didnt hold up to PL standards, which is why they are for sale.

I have PM'd Capriola with an apology that this forum got out of line the way it did. 
I wish her the best with her new buck prospect and respect her for her desire to improve on her herd and the breed.


----------



## abby44 (Mar 2, 2009)

capriola-nd said:


> > She could have a little more height in the rear
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too. . . The dam to the buck she was bred to is said to have an awesome high and wide rear attachment, so I can hope that this buck will pass on that.
> ...


i would love this doe at my farm. and yes i would buy it
:thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i know a top nigie breeder in oregon.

pholiafarm.com

her stuff is expensive, but her doe's produce, and alot at that. she runs a nigerian only dairy, but i am getting my next buck from her in a year or two.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I have looked at Pholia Farm's goats, quite a bit actually. . . I love how they are running a dairy and they have extensive milk records, which is awesome.  They actually donated a buck to the "MegaBuck Auction" I almost made a bid on him. . . maybe I should. It started so cheap but I wouldn't want to get too involved with bidding, too easy to get out of hand.  Also makes me nervous what surroundings the buck is in while the auction is going on, unless they stay w/ the breeder?? :shrug: 

Anyways, this has been good. Hopefully no one was offended, and if you were, I am truly sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i would bid.. last year the buck kid went for only 425... 

or maybe it was the year before..

but i'm fairly sure she keeps him till it's over and they pick up at the farm


----------

